# Arley Curtz Pipes



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

While recently perusing my local tobacconist I noticed a collection of pipes they were offering that I did not recognize. I learned from inquiring that these were made by a local (Utah) artisan, Arley Curtz. This shop also used Mr. Curtz for their pipe repair requirements. My current pipe tastes are heavily influenced by the pipe grain, and there were two in particular that caught my eye:

















Partially out of interest in supporting local craftsmen, but mostly out of the shear attraction to the pipes, I picked up the above displayed two. The walls of the chamber are notably thinner than most of my pipes, resulting in relatively large chambers. They were lined with what I believe to be graphite, although not as granular or as thick a coating as that came on my Jirsa. The pipe stems were not fitted for use of a filter. I like to be able to pass a pipe cleaner to the bowl during a smoke should a gurgle develop, hence my propensity towoard straighter stemmed pipes. The stem on the bent pipe was created in such a fashion that a pipe cleaner can easily be passed through to the bowl. The actual mouthpieces are of high quality, and do carry Arley Curtz's trademark, as can barely be seen on the straighter stemmed pipe in the above photos.

From the first bowl that I put through these pipes, I was amazed at how enjoyable they are to smoke. My collection includes a lot of Petersons, some higher end Savinellis (Autographs, Straight Grains, etc.), L'Anatra, etc. These pipes are among the best smoking pipes in my collection. They are easy to hold in the mouth, and the large bowls hold a lot of tobacco that stays well lit, and burns coolly. I am completely surprised and impressed with the performance of these beauties.

I'm not sure how many of you out there have had the chance to see/smoke an Arley Curtz, but I enthusiastically recommend these pipes. I haven't seen a lot about them online, so they may be a local phenomenon. But if you do get the chance to look at one, do yourself a favor. The pipes in the local shop here started at $100. The two that I got were $150 each, and represented the higher end of his offerings.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Could this be him???

The Pipe Maker


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Bingo!


----------

